
Windows 10 Warning: Anger at Microsoft Rises with Serious New Failure - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/02/08/windows-10-warning-serious-failure-provokes-questions-and-anger/#4edf3e7e7169
======
thesimp
The thing that raised my eyebrows was that my work laptop had this issue. And
this is a serious work laptop, managed by a large & conservative IT org. I'm
so locked down with GPOs/McAfee/Zscaler/Cylance/always-on-VPN that I have
trouble opening my normal applications that I need for my job. And then
Microsoft comes along and breaks stuff locally on my machine by changing
something on their servers. So all the firewalls/VPN/proxy/cylance smart rogue
program detection failed to do their job...

And to top things of the issue did not fix itself, as of Friday afternoon my
start menu search still did not work.

~~~
vezycash
There's a search software I use alongside windows search called EVERYTHING.
Its so fast it feels like magic.

It's the first icon pinned to my taskbar so WINDOWS+1 summons it.

~~~
rsa4046
Everything (void tools IIRC) is excellent, have used it for years. Fast, and
completely reliable.

------
rasengan0
[https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/black-...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/black-search-box-fixed-
windows-10/a4dbbea4-bc5b-4d25-86df-e491b4049577)

No one ever complaints until it happens to them.

Many unaffected users lack appreciation or empathy until one day they are on
the receiving end.

------
jmull
Not really. The outage was fixed, the problem went away, and virtually no one
remembers it now, much less is angry.

It’s true that an internet service failure shouldn’t affect local search. But
at this point it’s a latent bug that just needs to get fixed soon.

------
rkagerer
The article is a bit sensationalist, but judging by early comments I'm really
disappointed how many tech people here are ambivalent to these sort of major
UX fails.

------
kup0
Another Gordon Kelly masterpiece. His articles are very sensationalist and
they all fall in this same kind of "anger at computer company" template.

I agree however that local search should never be so coupled with non-local
search that one can break the other.

------
thrower123
It's wild to me that people expect computers to work, all the time. I just
sort of shrug my shoulders and roll with it.

Then again, people freak out when their car or their lawnmower doesn't fire
right up on the first crank, too.

I guess I've just dealt with so much broken, flaky stuff my entire life that
it doesn't even faze me anymore.

~~~
adambatkin
No one questions that there are bugs in software. The issue raised here is
that users were unable to perform searches - even for local files - and the
cause (apparently) inexplicably involves a network. In other words what could
Microsoft possibly be doing that would prevent a local search from working due
to a network or server failure.

If I ran the *nix 'find' command on a local filesystem and it segfaulted, I'd
be annoyed (I'd also know how to debug and possibly fix) but (like you said)
sometimes stuff breaks and that's life. If I ran the same command and got an
error message about a network or server failure, my next steps would likely
involve a yanked power cord, some forensics of my disks and a format and
reinstall of everything on my computer.

~~~
thrower123
My first thought would be somebody threw an unhandled exception in the
telemetry code, and since there isn't anybody doing QA anymore, other than you
and me and a billion other users. Probably a "worked on my machine..."

I'm only half kidding.

